# Polishing Stainless Steel By Hand



## Alex

I thought this was awesome, so here is what you can achieve..

source : http://thevapersshed.boards.net/thread/2747/polishing-stainless-steel-hand-pics
_Hi everyone,

Just a quick guide for anyone who wants to achieve something like this:_

This image has been reduced by 24.9%. Click to view full size.





but doesn't have access to, or the inclination to use, power tools.

What you will need is:


Some wet and dry sandpaper - I used 4 grades (320, 800, 1500, 2000)

Some autosol metal polish

A cape cod polishing cloth (optional)

A rainy Sunday


All of these are available at ebay, except the rainy Sunday but there's no shortage of those!

I wanted to do a nice step-by step pictorial guide but was sabotaged by my lack of photography skills and my camera phone but I think what follows is relatively clear.


OK, heres the item I was working on today, it's a topcap for the fogger v2, note the flat, dull, uninteresting matte finish.

This image has been reduced by 25%. Click to view full size.







If you look real close like you can see that the brushed effect is like a series of tiny horizontal lines running around the cap. The first thing you want to do is get rid of those. Use the lowest grade sandpaper (I used 320) and get to work.

I sanded the topcap at a right angle to the existing brush marks until they were pretty much dealt with. Keep adding water to your paper, keep the whole thing nice and wet. This is a messy process!



I got to this stage after about 30 mins:



This image has been reduced by 25%. Click to view full size.






I repeated the process with the 800 paper for about 15 mins - this time sanding horizontally:



This image has been reduced by 25%. Click to view full size.






Then the 1500 paper for about 10 mins:



This image has been reduced by 25%. Click to view full size.






The 2000 paper for about 10 mins:



This image has been reduced by 24.9%. Click to view full size.






That'll do for the sanding. Got the autosol out and gave it a damn good rub for 10 mins:



This image has been reduced by 24.9%. Click to view full size.






And that's me about done, gave 'er a quick wipe with a cape cod cloth and she's good to go:











As you can tell, it's not perfect. I cut a few corners. To get a perfect mirror finish by hand you're going to have to spend more time, use more grades of sandpaper.

It's good enough for me though, if you want really startling results try it with brass, you can slash those sanding times by more than half and end up with something like this:










OK thanks for reading this, hope it was of some use/interest.

Have a great day,

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Alex

Another before and after using the same "technique", this time with an aqua rip off. 

This image has been reduced by 7.2%. Click to view full size.



This image has been reduced by 39.9%. Click to view full size.



polished up an old 3.1 rip off

This image has been reduced by 40%. Click to view full size.



This image has been reduced by 40%. Click to view full size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

Nice! Gotta do my KFLP!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Very nice @Alex I just love shiny things and Cape Cod Cloth is awesome to maintain any shiny metal, use it regularly on my wrist watches & mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

WOW you really brought them to life @Alex 

(i use autosol on my tail piece of my exhaust, it works wonders!!!)

i might just brush up my nemi


----------



## steve

I use autosol to clean my mods . Polished up the reo yesterday but swear I didnt clean it well enough initially afterwards and vaped some autosol  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riaz

steve said:


> I use autosol to clean my mods . Polished up the reo yesterday but swear I didnt clean it well enough initially afterwards and vaped some autosol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


polishing is one thing, but u needed to wash it off afterwards bro

also, using mutton cloth works wonders when using autosol


----------



## steve

Riaz said:


> polishing is one thing, but u needed to wash it off afterwards bro
> 
> also, using mutton cloth works wonders when using autosol


I did . But not well enough . In the end I had to do it twice . Whats mutton cloth ? I use like a very soft towelling cloth . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

yip mutton cloth is similar to towelling cloth, its like a creamish colour with small holes in it


----------



## steve

Riaz said:


> yip mutton cloth is similar to towelling cloth, its like a creamish colour with small holes in it


Okay cool . Cheers riaz . Ill try and acquire some for my next clean 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

steve said:


> Okay cool . Cheers riaz . Ill try and acquire some for my next clean
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


i wouldve sent you a pic, but im not home at the moment

wherever you bought the autosol, you should find the mutton cloth as well.

most motor spares should stock them as well


----------



## steve

Riaz said:


> i wouldve sent you a pic, but im not home at the moment
> 
> wherever you bought the autosol, you should find the mutton cloth as well.
> 
> most motor spares should stock them as well


Thanks mate for the useful info ! Love this forum 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

steve said:


> Thanks mate for the useful info ! Love this forum
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


no worries bro

ive got a decent stash of mutton cloth

if you close to Ottery, pop in by me ill give you some


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> ive got a decent stash of mutton cloth



I assume the mutton cloth is covering the study books?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## steve

Riaz said:


> no worries bro
> 
> ive got a decent stash of mutton cloth
> 
> if you close to Ottery, pop in by me ill give you some


Too kind sir . Or maybe at the vape meet . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> I assume the mutton cloth is covering the study books?


HAHA nice one

im actually waiting to have lunch before i log off here, then hopefully you dont see me until later again

group financial statements are all that will be in my head

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

steve said:


> Too kind sir . Or maybe at the vape meet .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


yes sure, just send me a reminder to bring some along bro


----------



## steve

Riaz said:


> yes sure, just send me a reminder to bring some along bro


Will do . Will do ! Cheers 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> HAHA nice one
> 
> im actually waiting to have lunch before i log off here, then hopefully you dont see me until later again
> 
> *group financial statements* are all that will be in my head



Those are a bit of a pain in the behind, do you have to cover all three statements? for me cashflow statements were the worst. And then still having to account for goodwill when there is a buy over in the group or when a partially owned subsidiary does an acquisition. 

Asset transfers can also be a pain, but inter-company and inter-branch transfers were for me the most fun.


----------



## RezaD

steve said:


> I use autosol to clean my mods . Polished up the reo yesterday but swear I didnt clean it well enough initially afterwards and vaped some autosol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Your first experience with 0% nic??? How was it?

I had a similar experience last night although the product was call M-Type tobacco made by TFA (The Flavour Apprentice)....Actually I think the Autosol would taste better..????????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RezaD

As for the original post.....that is some stunning results and testament to your patience.....

I think Alex should be given the title of "Polish Master"????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Riaz said:


> WOW you really brought them to life @Alex
> 
> (i use autosol on my tail piece of my exhaust, it works wonders!!!)
> 
> i might just brush up my nemi



Well I didn't do this yet, but I plan on getting stuck in tomorrow. Got all the sandpaper ready

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Well I didn't do this yet, but I plan on getting stuck in tomorrow. Got all the sandpaper ready


Awesome, we must see before and after pictures please.


----------



## Alex

Matthee said:


> Awesome, we must see before and after pictures please.



Indeed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

So this thread inspired me. My buddy @steve was kind enough to give me some of his autosol and this happened.






They were looking a bit shabby.






Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Gazzacpt said:


> So this thread inspired me. My buddy @steve was kind enough to give me some of his autosol and this happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were looking a bit shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Incredible man, awesome stuff!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve

RezaD said:


> Your first experience with 0% nic??? How was it?
> 
> I had a similar experience last night although the product was call M-Type tobacco made by TFA (The Flavour Apprentice)....Actually I think the Autosol would taste better..????????


Wahahahahah . Nice one 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve

Gazzacpt said:


> So this thread inspired me. My buddy @steve was kind enough to give me some of his autosol and this happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were looking a bit shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Good job gazza . Looks stunning 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I prefer the matt finish, but awesome none the less


----------



## Alex

Stroodlepuff said:


> I prefer the matt finish, but awesome none the less



Yeah, last week I was into a Satin Finish, the week before that it was a bronze look. In my world, no one cares what the heck it looks like. Hell most of them wonder what the hell it is! So I do it because I can. And it keeps me focused on vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> Those are a bit of a pain in the behind, do you have to cover all three statements? for me cashflow statements were the worst. And then still having to account for goodwill when there is a buy over in the group or when a partially owned subsidiary does an acquisition.
> 
> Asset transfers can also be a pain, but inter-company and inter-branch transfers were for me the most fun.


yip i have to cover all three- actually its four  statements of profit or loss; statement in changes in equity; statement of financial position and cash flow statement.

CFS i actually find easier than the other statements, its the calculating of retained earnings that sometimes bites me.

and dont talk about the consolidated journal entries  that really baffles me 

but alas, i think im doing ok so far. getting my head around all the nitty gritties 

come to think of it, i actually enjoy all the thinking

i am not a parrot fashion person and therefore HATE theory subjects. i prefer the mind and brain provoking stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


>


Wow, what a difference! Awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy

Where did you guys buy the autosol?


----------



## Alex

vaalboy said:


> Where did you guys buy the autosol?



Unfortunately, I don't have any. I got some different grit sandpapers. All they had at Builders Warehouse were th following:

400, 600, 1000, 1200.

So I just cut a small piece from each one, marking the back side for reference. And sanded across the grain as much as possible, using plenty of water.

My autosol replacement was an old T-Shirt and some brasso

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

vaalboy said:


> Where did you guys buy the autosol?



you can get autosol at most hardwares

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee

vaalboy said:


> Where did you guys buy the autosol?



You should be able to pick some up at just about any bike shop


----------

